# Daily routine...



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 18, 2007)

hey ladies...well i was sittin here bored in my room and decided to do my make-up...lol. I see that i seem to go through a little routine when i put my make up on as follows:
-conceiler
-foundation
-eyes
-lips

I was wonderin what is everybody elses, and am i doin it wrong?


----------



## captodometer (Jul 18, 2007)

My normal order:

eyeshadow base
concealor
eyeshadow
foundation
blush
blot powder
mascara
lips


----------



## cinnybuns (Jul 18, 2007)

UDPP
TMoisturizer
E/S
E/L
Mascara
Fdnt
blush


----------



## garnetmoon (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0o_r0qish* 

 
_I was wonderin what is everybody elses, and am i doin it wrong?_

 
i really don't think there is any right or wrong way to doing makeup as long as it comes out how you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway here's my routine:
~Prep my face after washing w/ a homemade toner, then tea tree oil, then aloe vera gel (to keep oilies at bay during the day) & finally a smidge of moisturizer
~UDPP
~E/s & e/l
~Face powder (i don't use concealer or foundation)
~Eyebrows & mascara
~Blush
~Lips


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 19, 2007)

Use toner
Mix sunblock with acne cream and apply
Put UDPP on
...then I do my lotion and hair rountine
Apply foundation (and concealor...depending)
Do my eyes
Do my cheeks//contour//highlight
Do my lips
Set face with loose powder
Do my eyebrows
And spritz with Final Seal.

It seems like I left something out...


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks girls....
what is udpp?


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *garnetmoon* 

 
_i really don't think there is any right or wrong way to doing makeup as long as it comes out how you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway here's my routine:
~Prep my face after washing w/ a homemade toner, then tea tree oil, then aloe vera gel (to keep oilies at bay during the day) & finally a smidge of moisturizer
~UDPP
~E/s & e/l
~Face powder (i don't use concealer or foundation)
~Eyebrows & mascara
~Blush
~Lips_

 
what's your recipe for homeade toner? i can't find queen helene toner any where! everything else just doesn't make me happy... i'd like to try a homemade version.


----------



## garnetmoon (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0o_r0qish* 

 
_thanks girls....
what is udpp?_

 
UDPP= Urban Decay Potion Primer

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_what's your recipe for homeade toner? i can't find queen helene toner any where! everything else just doesn't make me happy... i'd like to try a homemade version._

 
i use the ACV toner recipe that i found on another message board. here's the link to it.

http://www.makeupalley.com/user/notepad/carekate


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Jul 19, 2007)

wow my first post "Woo Hoo"


lets see well im ony 17 
and im lighskinned but this is what i use everday.

Moisturizer

Eyeshadow

Mascara

Eyeliner

and a lil lipglass and im good


----------



## tee_baby (Aug 10, 2007)

My first post...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. clinique 3 step(minus moisterizer)
2. prep&prime face
3. mattifier(only in oily spots)
4. foundation
5. powder
6. eyebrows(thats a process within itself. i use prep&prime eye on the browbone, then a pencil and finally a powder) oh and then I highlight
7. eyeshadow primer(paint) 
8. blush
9. eyeshadow
10. eyeliner
11. mascara
12. lips

Gosh, I do alot. I'm exhausted just thinking about it, and I feel like I'm leaving something out.


----------



## MACMuse (Aug 10, 2007)

For Me Its...

Moisturizer
Foundation
Concealer
Brows
Eyeshadow Base
Eye Shadow
Curl Lashes& Mascara
Liner (I do this because I wear liquidlast a lot and if i don't curl my lashes first the liner will get all over them and they'll stick together, weird....but otherwise it's liner first)
Lips
Blush
Finish it off with a spritz of Fix +


----------



## Azuresyren (Aug 11, 2007)

Moisturise face; Vaseline lips up;
Foundation;
Powder;
Brows [lining & defining];
Blush;
Highlighter;
Eyeliner & shadow;
Mascara;
Lips (sometimes);
Curl lashes.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 11, 2007)

AM Skincare/Makeup
Cleanse/Exfoliate
Tone
Vitamin C treatment
Moisturizer/Oil Controling Sunscreen
Eye Cream
Lip Treatment
Under Eye Concealer
Foundation
Blush/Highlight/Contour
Brows
Powder (as needed)
Eyeshadow/Liner/Mascara
Lips

PM Skincare
Makeup Remover
Cleanse
Tone
PM Spot Treatment
PM Eye Treatment
Exfoliating Treatment/Moisturizer


That sounds like a lot, but the majority of my routine is skincare.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 11, 2007)

A.M. Makeup routine......

1.Cleanse/Exfoliate
2.Tone
3.Moisturize
4.Foundation
5.Concealer
6.Eye brow
7.Eyes/ eyeshadow
8.Cheeks
9.Lips

and finally hair....


----------



## AnjaNicole (Sep 10, 2011)

1.Cleanse/Exfoliate
	2.Tone
	3.Moisturize
  	4. Primer
	5.Tinted Moisturizer
	6.eye Concealer
	7.Eyes/ eyeshadow (If I feel like it)
	8.Cheeks
	9.Lips


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 10, 2011)

Cleanse 	
 		Moisturize 	
 		Shadow Primer 	
 		Eyeshadows 	
 		Eyeliner 	
 		Mascara 	
 		Foundation (if I use this at all) 	
 		Blush 	
 		Lips 
  	 Looks like a lot but it really isn't. I would say this process takes me 10 mins at most.


----------



## afulton (Sep 10, 2011)

PM
  	Makeup Remover
  	Cleanser
  	Clarisonic
  	Toner
  	Moisturizer

  	AM
  	Cleanser
  	Toner
  	Moisturizer
  	Primer
  	Eyebrows
  	Eyeshadow
  	Eyeliner
  	Foundation
  	Concealer
  	Setting Powder
  	Mascara
  	Contour Powder
  	Blush
  	Highlight 
  	Lips

  	DONE!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Sep 11, 2011)

I love hearing everyone's routine! Great thread!


----------



## angelspice (Oct 6, 2012)

1. Wash face with cleanser  2. Use towel to Pat face dry 3. Put on eye contacts 4. Use Moisterizer 5. Urban decay eye primer 6. Use face primer 7. Apply eyeshadow ( might skip this if running late) 8. Use liquid foundation  9. Cruel eyelashes 10. Blush and bronzer 11 . Mascara 12. Lip product 13. Translucent powder  I know it is a lot of steps and I believe I am missing some steps like apply Chapstick, liner and etc. But, honestly I do all of this more or less in 10 mins. Plus hair style. Also, sometimes I skip things like mascara, lipstick, concealer.


----------



## Dee Moncrieffe (Nov 7, 2012)

If I was discipline enough to follow through it would be something like this

  	Cleanse
  	Tone
  	Serum
  	Moisturising SPF
  	Milk of Magnesia
  	Vanishing Cream
  	Brows
  	Eyeshadow
  	Face
  	Lashes/Mascara
  	Setting Spray
  	Lips


----------



## AishaArora (Nov 10, 2012)

Cleanser
  	    Toner   
	    Moisturizer or Sunblock
	    Eye shadow
	    Eyeliner
	    Mascara
	    Kajal
	    Blush
	    Lips
	    Spray


----------

